# Van Aaken Replacement.



## trackerman

I am considering adding a "smart box" to my 2003 Fiat Ducato 2.0jtd to improve its performance. Having read the various posts here I was seriously considering the Van Aaken unit, until their recent demise, but am now back to square one! What units should I now consider? - I have already made the decision that I want to go the separate "box" route and not a "remap".

Stuart


----------



## Pusser

trackerman said:


> I am considering adding a "smart box" to my 2003 Fiat Ducato 2.0jtd to improve its performance. Having read the various posts here I was seriously considering the Van Aaken unit, until their recent demise, but am now back to square one! What units should I now consider? - I have already made the decision that I want to go the separate "box" route and not a "remap".
> 
> Stuart


I think it may depend on what van base you have and what year. I think the very new vans would benefit from something like WoW Power which rewrites the engine management software to optimise it. I had a Van Aarken before and both are very good and the differences are very noticeable.

Best to wait until someone who knows what they are talking about to respond.


----------



## Guest

trackerman said:


> I - I have already made the decision that I want to go the separate "box" route and not a "remap".
> 
> Stuart


Well, I've done about 2000 miles now in my 2003 Ducato 2l jtd remapped by

[email protected]

The biggest problem is wheelspin in 3rd on wet hills.

A 1000 mile trip to The Highlands just gave me a bit of a shock, 20mpg, whereas before, wheezing up hills at HGV speeds, got 25 mpg.

One fill up in the Highlands came to £79.

Next trip I'll ease off from seady 70 and see what happens.

Not what you wanted to hear but I'm well pleased.


----------



## Pusser

That's a bit odd because I got better fuel comsumption. Not a lot but a few miles to the gallon extra and I was told this is due to less gear changes. Of course as the van has more BHP and top speed is faster, the comfort cruising speed went up by about 10mph therebye now I cruise comfortably at 80mph whereas before 70mph. My previous engine was a 2.8 and this one is a ...erhm.... not sure but 130 multijet and the performance is very similar except fuel consumption is less on the new one and noise levels much lower.


----------



## Guest

Pusser said:


> That's a bit odd because I got better fuel comsumption.


I know others have said this but it is illogical, you have and use more power you should use more fuel.

I'm hoping I've made a mistake. I'll be accurately logging the next trip.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

I have a Van Elkin fitted to my 2.8JTD and I can get 30 + mpg if I don't go to mad 8O using the cruise control that figure is easily obtained

Keith


----------



## LPDrifter

I just purchased one of these:

http://www.speedkit.de/en/index.html

for my Fiat 2.8 JTD - 2006

I can say that the company were prompt and professional in how
they handled the order and delivery

It cost EUR 149.00 plus EUR 40.00 for delivery by UPS

So total cost EUR 189.00 (about £140)

What I cannot say yet is how it works as I am having it fitted by local dealer
and getting a few more jobs done over next few days in advance of heading
to Spain.

Will let you know how it works but that will be two or three weeks


----------



## boosters

We are agents for steinbauer which is a german manufactured power box and in my opinion if you decide to go along the road of a power box? instead of a proper remap this box is the type that changes injection timing to increase fueling instead of lifting pressure at your fuel rail.
Improvements on power boxes are 20% more bhp and torque
Proffesional remap upto 35% more torque and bhp
the choice is yours mini or rolls royce
Regards
Alex


----------



## trackerman

Hi - I have to say that, after reading the number of contributors in the various previous threads on the subject of improving engine performance, I am surprised in how few replies I have received here. Given the number of satisfied "devotees" to the Van Aaken unit, I would suggest that there must be more than just myself who are searching for a suitable alternative unit to improve their 'vans now that this manufacturer is no more.

What's happened to DABurleigh? - whom I have come to regard as the "champion of the power box over re-mapping" - does he have any words of wisdom on the subject?

Stuart


----------



## wakk44

trackerman said:


> What's happened to DABurleigh? - whom I have come to regard as the "champion of the power box over re-mapping" - does he have any words of wisdom on the subject?
> 
> Stuart


He certainly does Stuart,there are some invaluable snippets of information on here if you use the search facility. :wink:

Steve

oh just noticed you can't as you're a non subscriber-oh well :roll:


----------



## Zebedee

What's happened to your ticker Steve?

No problems regarding Megan I hope.


----------



## boosters

Hi Stuart
down in cornwall at the moment travelling back tommorow,i see you live in cambs,please feel free to contact me ref aspects of performance (boxes or remap) or vist our website.
Alex

LINKS AND PHONE NUMBERS REMOVED BY MODERATORS.


----------



## DABurleigh

"any words of wisdom on the subject?"

Apart from "I'm alright, Jack" (having a Van Aaken for almost 3 years and love it), what do you want to know I haven't already said?

Dave


----------



## apxc15

What are the insurance implications of these devices on a van. I do know that when I asked my insurance company about adding a BHP booster to my car,. was that pay an extra £100 pa or put my cover at risk.


----------



## DABurleigh

Some (all) just want to know. Full-stop. (Safeguard is one). Others want to check the bhp increase; above a certain % they might baulk/charge. Others just charge anyway.

Dave


----------



## StAubyns

Comfort charged me £15 Admin Fee when I fitted my VAD smartbox.

I had to send details of the box I was fitting, they informed Norwich Union who underwrite their insurance, and was told it was OK to fit the box

Geoff


----------



## trackerman

Boosters - I have sent you a couple of PM's.

Stuart


----------



## boosters

Hi Stuart
pm sent with details,please let me know if you do not recieve.
Also pleased to announce we remapped dave burleys vehicle from van bitz on tuesday and pleased to welcome dave as an approved dealer for boosters.
Regards
Alex


----------



## nukeadmin

lol Alex I dont run VanBitz, Eddie is far more financially setup than I 
I think you mean OutdoorBits

Just to clear up confusion Alex chipped my car and I was very impressed with the results so agreed to resell the product to my Peugeot website users


----------



## Yorkshirepud

*Van Aaken SmartBox*

Just removed Smart Box from my 2.8 jtd 2003 when I drove to the dealers the difference was amazing!thought I had left the hanbrake on.The box is now surplus to requirements (sold van) if anyone wants it make an offer and it's yours.Pity about Van AAken as I wanted a smart box for my new van 2.8 HDI will have to start searching for a company as good.


----------



## boosters

*steinbauer power box*

Hi Yorkshire pud
i can offer you the steinbauer power box,which in my opinion if you want to go along the line of fitting a box instead of a proper remap is a very good product,it works by increasing the injection timing rather than connecting onto the rail pressure sensor like the cheap boxes on the market.
Regards
Alex


----------



## trackerman

Does anybody know if Yorkshirepud's Van Aaken Smar Box would be suitable for my 2004 2.0jtd?

Stuart


----------



## boosters

Looking at the steinbauer application list it is a different part no for the 2.0
Regards
Alex


----------



## trackerman

Thanks for that Boosters - I have still not made any decision on which course to take, but rest assured I will contact you when I do.

Regards
Stuart


----------



## LandCruiser

Try a psi Powerbox from Mike Maddison at www.lotgracetrading.co.uk.

I wrote an earlier thread explaining a particular problem with a VanAaken box (purchased for my 2006 2.8JTD) which VA couldn't resolve - they took the unit back and refunded me.

In its place, I bought and fitted a psi Powerbox and have never looked back - problem solved in one and it does what it says....! Can't recommend highly enough as a well satisfied customer.

Brian.


----------



## roclaire

*tuning chip*

hey you guys wise up to marketing ,,you can go onto ebay germany ...go into autos and you will find the tuning boxes you require ...they cost 70 -80 euros from speed buster ...they will post in a cpl of days and its a 2 minute job to fit ...i know people on here think im crazy ...but thats there opinion...if i can ever be of help to any one you have only to ask ...so dont pay crazy english prices ..just log onto ebay germany ..and save yourself a few hundred pounds ...i used mine from speed buster of german ebay ,you just plug in ...notice the difference straight away...


----------



## roclaire

*power box*

hi just go onto ebay germany these are all available for 70-80 euros and postage ,,,2 minuters to fit ,simple d iy job...so dont pay crazy english prices ..most english cmpys selling the boxes are buying from germany and putting there mark up on them....we used ours for 4 years on our 2.8 jtd ,cant beat em.......instant power increase ..if you have ecu remapped and it goes wrong ,it will cost you hundreds for new ecu and keys re chipping ect ..if one of the plug in boxes goes wrong ,you just unplug and its back to factory settings ,,,,simple.....


----------



## joeirish

I'm also considering a smart box for my Autosleeper Executive. Thing is I can't find the specific engine I have listed. It's a 2.5TD 1998 vintage. Any ideas? I was particularly taken with the German prices but they don't seem to list my engine


----------



## RobMD

Hi Joeirish!

Your Autosleeper 2.5TD does not have an electronic engine management system, so cannot be upgraded by fitting a Smartbox or similar (nothing to fit it to).

The only way by which you may be able to increase the engine power of the old type Turbo Diesels, is to have the Fuel Pump settings optimised.
Van Aaken and TB Turbo used to do this, but I haven't heard of it being carried out for a while now - maybe it wasn't practical/effective/cost effective or whatever. It isn't a quick fix like the Smart Boxes etc. so no quick bucks to be made!

Maybe someone on here can advise as to who still optimises fuel pumps on older diesels (mines a 1.9TD by the way).


----------



## boosters

google *feathers diesel*,located in the north,superb at setting up mechanical diesels
Regards
Alex


----------

